# CPT code for torn achiless  tendon repair



## Arun23 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi 

Kindly anyone tell  me what is CPT code we should code for torn achiless tendon?
whats is diffrence between torn achiless tendon and tear achiless tendon and ruputure achiless tendon .when we should use 27650 and when we should use 27658 .


----------



## CatLaw (Feb 24, 2012)

Codes 27650-27654 are the appropriate codes to report, and code selection is depending on whether a graft is used or not, and if it is a first time or secondary repair.  A torn tendon is if there is some tearing or fraying, not necessarily complete tear.  A rupture would be a complete tearing of the tendon itself.


----------

